# Are Visa Fees tax deductable?



## Mr. E (Aug 16, 2011)

My wife has been issued her subclass 309 visa and a lot of people at work who have been through the same or similar experiences have told me that the visa fee is tax deductible and I can legally get some of that back upon completing my tax return at the end of the financial year. Can anyone confirm if this is or ever was true?

Sorry if this is posted elsewhere.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

According to this our visa fees are not tax deductible. I would love it if some lovely person would please contradict me!


----------



## Mr. E (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Whitney!

That looks like an old document that applies to an immigrant and their visa fees to remain and work in Australia, a bit different from my situation, although I'm pretty sure it will be the same answer. I'm hoping someone can contradict us both. 

I might call the ATO directly on Monday and see what they have to say.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Mr. E said:


> My wife has been issued her subclass 309 visa and a lot of people at work who have been through the same or similar experiences have told me that the visa fee is tax deductible and I can legally get some of that back upon completing my tax return at the end of the financial year. Can anyone confirm if this is or ever was true?
> 
> Sorry if this is posted elsewhere.


No they are no tax deductible. An item is only tax deductible if it is an expense occurred in generating your income.

All I can say is if in doubt don't claim it!! If you claim it and your are caught you will need to pay back the ATO and they pay even charge you a penalty too for providing incorrect information.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Visa application fee is a private expense. Not tax deductible.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Not tax deductible, it is not directly connected to your work and can't be claimed as work experiences. Same as food or plane tickets


----------



## Mr. E (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for confirming. I was pretty sure that was the case.


----------

